# Sage BE - Eagle



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

After a very happy four years with my Sage Barista Express and a lot of research it was time for an upgrade. The Eagle 🦅 has landed. The grinder is kindly on loan from Hasbean while I wait for my new grinder to arrive. It's been a great few days learning some of the features of the machine and grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is quite a step up.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the styling, especially the group! Dare we ask what grinder you have gone for?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That is quite a step up.


 Thank you 🙏 Over the moon with it.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> I like the styling, especially the group! Dare we ask what grinder you have gone for?


 I've gone for a Lagom P64 (hopefully mid/late May delivery) I enjoyed single dosing with the Sage BE and wanted to continue & give flat burrs a go. I did a silly about of research. Best thing is the steam power - literally blown away!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stock up on lighter roasts👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Impressive setup....


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Impressive setup....


 Thank you. Yet to dive into the app and start playing with all the different features and pre-wetting. I'll be intrigued how much of an impact it makes on beans I'm familiar with.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stock up on lighter roasts👍


 I've got some in mind. Always struggled before with light roasts on the BE.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You won't on that new beast.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> The Eagle 🦅 has landed


 That looks incredible, what a set up.

Thanks for your help with my BE in the early days. Maybe I'll have to get an Eagle One so you can school me on that 

Love the philosophy and thought that went into the machine.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> That looks incredible, what a set up.
> 
> Thanks for your help with my BE in the early days. Maybe I'll have to get an Eagle One so you can school me on that
> 
> Love the philosophy and thought that went into the machine.


 Thanks 🙏 Love that everyone is here to share ideas. I'm currently relying on others re questions I have as I learn again.


----------



## KaffineNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

THR_Crema said:


> After a very happy four years with my Sage Barista Express and a lot of research it was time for an upgrade. The Eagle 🦅 has landed. The grinder is kindly on loan from Hasbean while I wait for my new grinder to arrive. It's been a great few days learning some of the features of the machine and grinder.
> 
> View attachment 56759
> 
> ...


 Nice one little envious  The eagle and Lagom is my end game, got the Lagom on order! Currently got the BE some point in the future when the house accounts department approves the Eagle will be ordered. I'll be interested to see how you find the paring.


----------



## KaffineNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

Is that also some Webber bean cellars I spy in the background....


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

KaffineNovice said:


> Is that also some Webber bean cellars I spy in the background....


 They are Craig Lyn bean cellars (the former other half of Lyn Weber design before they split).


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

KaffineNovice said:


> Nice one little envious  The eagle and Lagom is my end game, got the Lagom on order! Currently got the BE some point in the future when the house accounts department approves the Eagle will be ordered. I'll be interested to see how you find the paring.


 Looking forward to getting hands on with the Lagom along with a few others on here. Loved the BE a lot!


----------



## KaffineNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

THR_Crema said:


> Looking forward to getting hands on with the Lagom along with a few others on here. Loved the BE a lot!


 Agreed, the BE is a great little machine, I have had some great shots out of it. I do find however it is inconsistent, not sure if it is me or the machine.

I think it could be the grinder hence the Lagom, as I can run a shot on the same grind settings and get two massively different shot times. That is using the same beans going for 18 in 36 out. One shot after another, that is single dosing it!

Not discluding the theory it could be my puck prep 😁


----------



## KaffineNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

THR_Crema said:


> They are Craig Lyn bean cellars (the former other half of Lyn Weber design before they split).


 That's going on the wish list!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

KaffineNovice said:


> That's going on the wish list!


 They're used emailed launching a new range of wooden bases which I quite like the look of. I've got the aluminium bases.


----------



## KaffineNovice (Mar 26, 2021)

How are you finding the Eagle? So much more to play around with compared to the BE! Can't wait for the Lagom to arrive.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KaffineNovice said:


> How are you finding the Eagle? So much more to play around with compared to the BE! Can't wait for the Lagom to arrive.


 I'd definitely like to hear...also some naked portafilter shots and just general video of the machine and a shot!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I'd definitely like to hear...also some naked portafilter shots and just general video of the machine and a shot!


 Leave it with me your request has been noted 👍 Just need to get a naked portafilter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

THR_Crema said:


> Leave it with me your request has been noted 👍 Just need to get a naked portafilter.


 you do realise NOT having a bottomless portfilter with a machine like that is a sin...almost worthy of imprisonment 😉


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> you do realise NOT having a bottomless portfilter with a machine like that is a sin...almost worthy of imprisonment 😉


 I blame VA not including one 😂


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> you do realise NOT having a bottomless portfilter with a machine like that is a sin...almost worthy of imprisonment 😉


 Well look what's turned up @DavecUK 😂 Managed to source an Eagle 🦅 bottomless portafilter. Now to make you some videos. Is YouTube the best place to upload videos and share the link?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@THR_Crema Looks good, yeah YT is what I use.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @THR_Crema Looks good, yeah YT is what I use.


 Thanks - leave it with me.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @THR_Crema Looks good, yeah YT is what I use.


 @DavecUK Has this worked?

19grams in. 36grams out in 31seconds. Machine was left completely standard mode no pre infusion or as VA call it pre-wetting. Let me know your thoughts.

https://youtube.com/shorts/yNmEVikTK-A?feature=share


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@THR_Crema Once it started it seemed fast to appear from the shower screen then appeared to pour quickly. Was the rest the the 31s 8s of pump run before anything exited the screen?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @THR_Crema Once it started it seemed fast to appear from the shower screen then appeared to pour quickly. Was the rest the the 31s 8s of pump run before anything exited the screen?


 31seconds total time including the 8secs pre. It certainly tastes good - do you reckon it might be worth increasing dose or grind to slow things?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it might be worth trying a slightly tighter grind.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I think it might be worth trying a slightly tighter grind.


 Will try it later today 👍🙏


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I think it might be worth trying a slightly tighter grind.


 Take 2 - same dose but finer grind. Slight dead spot but tasted even better! Thank you for your feedback 🙏

https://youtube.com/shorts/gGkVQK04ATc?feature=share


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looked a lot better, the dead spot was probably a minor distribution/tamp issue.

What pressure is the machine running?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> It looked a lot better, the dead spot was probably a minor distribution/tamp issue.
> 
> What pressure is the machine running?


 It was running 9.2 bars shown on the app.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

👍


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Grinder Update: The Lagom has arrived 😀 and pairs very nicely with The Eagle 🦅


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> View attachment 58548
> Grinder Update: The Lagom has arrived 😀 and pairs very nicely with The Eagle 🦅


 wow


----------

